# Pro Hormones



## El Gringo (Jun 26, 2018)

I know, most responses will say "don't waste you're money" or "spare your liver". I'm just trying to do my due diligence here. 

Say what you want about pro hormones, but SDrol, EPI, HaloDrol was some pretty strong shit from what I've heard. I missed out on the opportunity 10 years ago when it was legal [for the better, I was too young anyways]. I've been reading that 'clones' have been around for a while and can be purchased on European websites because it's legal over there. I've seen brand names such as Dragon, Brawn Respawn, Radian Nutrition [advanced Pharma], Body Conscious. researching it just like looking for any steroid source on the web [lots of mixed reviews]. Also some US companies have been doing the same and have products out such as Super Mandro.

Anybody have an experience, thoughts, or any knowledge on this?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2018)

take them and post pics..Lets see if they work,,get bloods too..Make a log and post up


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 26, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> take them and post pics..Lets see if they work,,get bloods too..Make a log and post up


good idea. I was primarily planning on doing a cycle to reap the full benefits of Jelqing. I'm hoping on adding a few inches. I'll post some before and afters from all different angles.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> good idea. I was primarily planning on doing a cycle to reap the full benefits of Jelqing. I'm hoping on adding a few inches. I'll post some before and afters from all different angles.


we like cock around here


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 26, 2018)

I took MDrol about 11yrs ago. Greatest thing I've ever done. I was 22-23yrs old, screwed my natural test up and now my insurance company won't cover my trt treatments.

Perfect

Edit: we love cock


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 26, 2018)

the fuq is Jelqing???


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 26, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> the fuq is Jelqing???



 it's pretty much yanking on your shit while it's soft to make it bigger


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 26, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> it's pretty much yanking on your shit while it's soft to make it bigger



i see.....


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 26, 2018)

I used to be a big fan of phs. Did a bunch of cycles in my early/mid 20s with out any test. I was lucky to get my natural test back up I always ran nolva and clomid for pct. In my experiance the shit worked. Got bigger, got stronger but would always lose most of my gains. Nothing compares to test. If your going to run a ph, you definitely want to run test alongside.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2018)

I like the PH called Brawn Respawn, not that I've used it, but that it sounds like a muscle bound fish. For the record, I love pussy!


----------



## nightster (Jun 26, 2018)

I ran an epistane trest cycle. (In my late 30s) it seemed to work well, but it did crash my levels and at the end of my cycle I got really sick. Now I'm on trt at 43.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 26, 2018)

Epi, phera, halodrol and superdrol were all good shit. The issue with pro hormones is that they were easy to obtain and people usually did zero research before taking the shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2018)

Superdrol is a steroid not a prohormone. These products are just shady as **** imo. It's not the liver damage I give a shit about. I abused orals probably worse than anyone here. It's the fact that they are new and untested. They are ingested and form different chemicals. We don't know exactly what happens at that point. Like what are the by-products? 

You should want to know more.

We used to have a solid forum on jelqing technique but sadly we had to remove the forum moderator Dr. tillacle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 26, 2018)

The PH market offered potent oral AAS to normal folks, ones that had no clue what they were taking and what they needed to combat the effects of the PH.  

Read up man, you have lots to go if your asking these type of questions.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 26, 2018)

I ran Super DMZ Rx and loved it for what it was.  I don't think they make it anymore though.  I may even still have like half a bottle in my closet lol


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 26, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I ran Super DMZ Rx and loved it for what it was.  I don't think they make it anymore though.  I may even still have like half a bottle in my closet lol



that was some good shit!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 26, 2018)

I run superdrol with test a few times now.  Great kickstart . Honestly superdrol is my favorite oral .


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 26, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I ran Super DMZ Rx and loved it for what it was.  I don't think they make it anymore though.  I may even still have like half a bottle in my closet lol


Yeah I still have half a bottle myself of Xtreme Tren Z  it was a mix of Trenavar and DMZ. The only reason I even bought it was because I was too impatient to wait for my cycle shipping took a month. It was effective but very harsh on my system, that's why I still have half that bottle unused.


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 26, 2018)

Okay I see a lot of people have come to agree that prohormones can be some pretty strong shit. 

Does anybody know of anything OTC ((legally purchasable) (European markets included)) available that's near as effective as the original Sdrol, EPI, etc?

If I could, I'd just cruise on test and blast Sdrol for 4 weeks 3-4 times a year.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 26, 2018)

I've actually thought about running the DMZ that I have left beside my TRT to see what it does.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 26, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Okay I see a lot of people have come to agree that prohormones can be some pretty strong shit.
> 
> Does anybody know of anything OTC ((legally purchasable) (European markets included)) available that's near as effective as the original Sdrol, EPI, etc?
> 
> If I could, I'd just cruise on test and blast Sdrol for 4 weeks 3-4 times a year.



I'm 100% in agreeance with POB about the market being shady. I am by no means a prohormone expert, I've done three different  Cycles with them and 4 different prohormones. So I'm a little hesitant to really give any advice on the subject, I haven't tried any in years and don't know what new stuff is out and what old stuff is illegal now.  

I would personally go with an oral steroid or maybe even a sarm, they have a lot more credible research then whatever new PH that comes on the market. I've had good results from prohormones but I also seem to have more side effects from them.


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

If it's PEDs you want, AAS from a trusted source are the safest, most reliable and most effective. 

What benefit over aas with you get using sing SARMS or PH?

Why risk unknown ingredients/side effects?


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Superdrol is a steroid not a prohormone. These products are just shady as **** imo. It's not the liver damage I give a shit about. I abused orals probably worse than anyone here. It's the fact that they are new and untested. They are ingested and form different chemicals. We don't know exactly what happens at that point. Like what are the by-products?
> 
> You should want to know more.
> 
> We used to have a solid forum on jelqing technique but sadly we had to remove the forum moderator Dr. tillacle.





Jin said:


> If it's PEDs you want, AAS from a trusted source are the safest, most reliable and most effective.
> 
> What benefit over aas with you get using sing SARMS or PH?
> 
> Why risk unknown ingredients/side effects?





PillarofBalance said:


> Superdrol is a steroid not a prohormone. These products are just shady as **** imo. It's not the liver damage I give a shit about. I abused orals probably worse than anyone here. It's the fact that they are new and untested. They are ingested and form different chemicals. We don't know exactly what happens at that point. Like what are the by-products?
> 
> You should want to know more.
> 
> We used to have a solid forum on jelqing technique but sadly we had to remove the forum moderator Dr. tillacle.



 yes I do agree using a solid AAS source would be best but that is the reason why I am exploring prohormone options.  I have no problem Obtaining legitimate testosterone from a prescribed doctor or underground lab.  but I have failed miserably trying to find properly dosed anabolics other than testosterone. 
Also how can we trust steroid dealers anymore then prohormone companies? Unless you can get dianabol or boldenone from a pharmacy, how can you trust it anymore than a product named Super Mandro from a supplement company? 
If I had access to some pink Thai dbol I'd have no inquires about these designer steroids marketed as prohormones. I'm just wonder if anyone has had success with a certain brand, because the chance of it being underdosed/bunk is just as great as obtaining AAS.


----------

